# Source for Black Lava Rock



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Just bumping this up for some more visibility.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

So apparently this is called Unzan stone. here is a very aweosme video showing them placing, planting and trimming this layout with this kind of stone. it looks like lava rock to me but I could be wrong...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhvzRtUYJZ0


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

*Black Lava Rock*

Dont buy that at $10 a pound. Call around to your local landscape supply stores. I got mine for 20 cents a pound in boulders, I had to break it up with a sledge! here it before planting


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Very cool!! Thanks for the heads up! Going to check out a rock place soon. Nice tank!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Well. I found some at pacific aquarium at 2.99. And baught some. Not sure if I would find some for cheaper. And atleast I'm supporting a good Lfs. and hey. If income across them for cheaper. I'll probably buy a whole bunc more. Haha. Here is a pic of what ingot for 9.75. There are about baseball size. Maybe bigger and three smaller pieces.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

In the future go to a large garden center. The best will be one that sells to both contractors & retail. I got two pc. bigger than footballs for $9. With a cold chisel, hammer & a lift;e practice you can break it up just about how you need it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

DogFish said:


> In the future go to a large garden center. The best will be one that sells to both contractors & retail. I got two pc. bigger than footballs for $9. With a cold chisel, hammer & a lift;e practice you can break it up just about how you need it.


oh cool..thanks for the heads up. I'm not sure if there are any local in nyc... but I'll do some research... have yet to visit this rock yard i know of out in Long Island. they may have some there. but I don't really need it now as i have plenty for my new mini-m. this dark lava rock is perfect! light , porous, interesting character and inert. its hard to find rocks that won't increase hardness. i did find some small pieces of granite that didn't change parameters too much. and was interesting...


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

hehe.. I have several pieces of this black lava rock.. Picked it all up from my back yard..


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

bastage said:


> hehe.. I have several pieces of this black lava rock.. Picked it all up from my back yard..


ahh, lucky...


----------



## salman (Apr 16, 2013)

hey, did you find lava rock anywhere in LI? I am looking for some black lava rock as well. Petsmart is expensive and i need a bunch...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

salman said:


> hey, did you find lava rock anywhere in LI? I am looking for some black lava rock as well. Petsmart is expensive and i need a bunch...


Nope. Pacific on Delancey Had them. They are small-medium pieces. But I forget how much. Not sure if they still have it. As I haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

DaveFish is selling lava rock with large bubble holes here... it is a very dark brown under water.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I got some at Petco hehehe.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Aplomado said:


> DaveFish is selling lava rock with large bubble holes here... it is a very dark brown under water.


Those look sweet and not a bad price.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I got all of mine at Petco...


----------

